# Shared Story Game  :)



## MHealthJo (Jan 29, 2015)

This game is fun to play with two or more people. You decide at the beginning how many words the players will use on each turn - whether it's one, two, three, or more. It's a bit like Three-Headed Broadway Star on Whose Line Is It Anyway. (Best TV show ever, haha.)

When it's your turn you take the story where you like, using only the amount of words allowed.

You can make it as sensible / 'making sense', or as nonsensical and silly, as you like.  (Kids love making it into very ridiculous nonsensical stuff.   )

The only trouble is deciding when the story is 'finished' ?? Sometimes the story-starter can decide, when they feel it has reached a cool moment or something, or we could say 'After post #100, start finding  a way to wrap it up?" I don't know.  Also feel free to start a new one anytime if it takes your fancy, haha.

Let's make this one  Three Words Each.

---

In the mountains,


----------



## making_art (Jan 29, 2015)

MHealthJo said:


> .
> 
> ---
> 
> In the mountains,



With the rain


----------



## GDPR (Jan 29, 2015)

pelting down on

---------- Post Merged at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:29 PM ----------

was I supposed to quote you guys so the story shows in each post?


----------



## making_art (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmmm I think so .. Trying to figure it out In Tapatalk


----------



## making_art (Jan 30, 2015)

In the mountains with the rain pelting down on my tent


----------



## making_art (Jan 30, 2015)

making_art said:


> In the mountains with the rain pelting down on my tent I dreamed of



Hmm. I used the quote button but I had to type something under the quote before I could post


----------



## making_art (Jan 30, 2015)

making_art said:


> In the mountains with the rain pelting down on my tent



I dreamed of


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 30, 2015)

a great disaster

(And if you think "Oh, what the other person just did, that's a good place to add a full stop / period and start a new thought." - then feel free to start with a full stop / period and begin your new sentence.   )


----------



## GDPR (Jan 30, 2015)

> In the mountains with the rain pelting down on my tent I dreamed of a great disaster



.I woke up


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 1, 2015)

and wondered if


----------



## GDPR (Feb 1, 2015)

I was still


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 2, 2015)

believing in precognition...


----------



## GDPR (Jul 12, 2016)

.I decided to


(resurrecting this old thread,I am bored)


----------



## making_art (Jul 12, 2016)

go for a 

Forgot it was 3 words only so I corrected it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdw (Jul 13, 2016)

walk beside the


----------



## making_art (Jul 13, 2016)

river. The sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Jul 13, 2016)

was as red


----------



## making_art (Jul 14, 2016)

as sunset on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdw (Jul 14, 2016)

Mars. Before I


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 20, 2016)

knew it, there


----------



## GDPR (Jul 20, 2016)

were two more


----------



## rdw (Jul 25, 2016)

people beside me.


----------



## making_art (Jul 25, 2016)

They appeared to


----------



## rdw (Jul 26, 2016)

be totally engrossed


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 30, 2016)

with a vision


----------



## making_art (Aug 11, 2016)

MHealthJo said:


> with a vision



In the sky


----------



## MHealthJo (Aug 11, 2016)

. I asked them


----------

